# Left track no longer engaging.



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,


I posted this question in reply to an older previous thread. So I wanted to start a new one so it hopefully gets a response.



My 2001 HS928TAS made a snap noise today which I thought was just the height adjustment petal releasing but then I noticed it was handling funny and discovered the left track was no longer engaging and is free wheeling. 


The other older thread mentioned a possible broken shear pin. However I do not see a shear pin listed in page 15-1 of the service manual diagram other than the wheel shaft pin. Is this it same part? If so can some please advise on the complexity of the repair? 

Any and all help is truly appreciated. Thank you in advance.



You guys were the best helping me replace auger shaft, bearing and holder last year. 

Best Regards,
Sully


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Check for the presence of pin #12 in the diagram below. If it's missing replace it and the clip. 06907-732-000 PIN SET, CRAWLER

If it's intact, there's something more involved going on...


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tabora is right on the money!!!! First thing to check


----------



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Great call! 



Thank you Gentlemen.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ss2 said:


> Great call!
> Thank you Gentlemen.


So, was the pin MIA?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Check for the presence of pin #12 in the diagram below. If it's missing replace it and the clip. 06907-732-000 PIN SET, CRAWLER
> 
> If it's intact, there's something more involved going on...


 @tabora how can i download this picture for my computer?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> @tabora how can i download this picture for my computer?


If you open the picture to full screen, the right click on it you will get an option to save it.


----------



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

tabora said:


> So, was the pin MIA?



Yes Sir! You are the man!!! The pin was missing. 



I called three Honda dealers before I found one that had them in stock. Fifty miles round trip. I bought two. 

I put a 4x4 block of wood under the left side so I could tilt it to one side, disengaged the drive switch and rotated the track until the holes lined up. The new pin slid in like butter. Put in the cotter pin and good to go. I am going to replace the right side this weekend. 

Remarkably I looked around (without my glasses) where I heard it break and found the old pin sitting in the driveway. Maybe saved a future flat tire to boot. I should have bought a lottery ticket. You can see where it broke on the hole for the cotter pin.

You guys are the BEST!:3tens:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ss2 said:


> Yes Sir! You are the man!!! The pin was missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you only bought 2???????


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> @*tabora* how can i download this picture for my computer?


 You can go to the Honda PE site anytime and view all the parts diagrams... https://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb
On any diagram (after you've opened the page and can see the parts list below it), right-click the diagram and choose "View Image", then right-click again and choose "Save Image As" and specify a location and give it an appropriate name.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ss2 said:


> Yes Sir! You are the man!!! The pin was missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, the old metal fatigue at the cotter pin hole problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> You can go to the Honda PE site anytime and view all the parts diagrams... https://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb
> On any diagram (after you've opened the page and can see the parts list below it), right-click the diagram and choose "View Image", then right-click again and choose "Save Image As" and specify a location and give it an appropriate name.


thank you very much


----------

